# SAGE XI2 8WT



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Lowhydrogen wants to Welcome you to the forum! This will get more attention if you put it in the classified section, here http://www.microskiff.com/forums/boating-fishing-and-marine-products-for-sale.18/
Good luck
LH


----------



## John Schwab (Jan 6, 2017)

LowHydrogen said:


> Lowhydrogen wants to Welcome you to the forum! This will get more attention if you put it in the classified section, here http://www.microskiff.com/forums/boating-fishing-and-marine-products-for-sale.18/
> Good luck
> LH


Thanks. I am a bit behind when it comes to this--but trying.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

No worries, I think my first post was on a thread that was 5yrs old lol.
I have an xi2 12wt that I really like.


----------

